# Bummer ...



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Just tried smoking a flor de cano selectos and the thing was rolled/packed so tight I couldnt get any draw to even get a puff. I must say that would be a first for me. Ohhh well, time to try another :w 

Say, when does the irrational fear that you are running out of cubans end ???
......guys ???? 

joe


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

when your collection looks like this....

:r


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

poker said:


> when your collection looks like this....
> 
> :r


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :w


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Thats MotheMan's humi btw.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

He should change his name to *MO IS THE MAN * Because..... damn !!!

joe


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

where's he keep his clothes?


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

IHT said:


> where's he keep his clothes?


funny you ask that. he's always been naked when i've seen him 

jimmy


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

With a humi like that, all I can say is _*MO IS THE MAN!!!!!!*_

:al


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

poker said:


> when your collection looks like this....
> 
> :r


Damn!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Say, when does the irrational fear that you are running out of cubans end ???
> ......guys ????


I don't think it ever ends!!



poker said:


> when your collection looks like this....
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attach...entid=107&stc=1


Nope! Still hasn't ended. Dude, it's a sickness.



jimmy said:


> funny you ask that. he's always been naked when i've seen him


 . . . and hung like a horse. :w :r :r

MoTheMan


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

TMI Dude, TMI!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Holy crap Mo.....ummmm I don't think you'll be running out of cigars anytime soon. Good golly. 

Very nice.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

clothes wear out with time, cubans get better!

:w


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Being the closest Club Stogie member in proximity to that humidor (3 blocks) does relieve some of my personal fear. However, "Naked Mo" keeps ordering boxes week after week.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DaveC said:


> clothes wear out with time, cubans get better!
> :w


Dave's right you know!!


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

whos got naked cubans in there closet?


----------



## Fat Tony (May 13, 2004)

i got a woody when i saw that picture.


----------



## bryan_h (May 12, 2004)

OMG!!!! I have never in my life seen anything like that! Are those dehumidifiers in front of that closet? How do you control that?!


Oh yeah, and if you feel like you have too many, feel free to hand a box or two to the UPS guy and have him :z my way!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Long as it's topping old threads nite!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Stumblin, bumblin, fumblin..


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

now thats a quality thread! if I could bump my r.g I would :r


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

poker said:


> when your collection looks like this....
> 
> :r


Time I start seeing an exorcist.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Long as it's topping old threads nite!!


See...you did get the memo.....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> now thats a quality thread! if I could bump my r.g I would :r


I did!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Grappa.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW, quick somebody, slap me my eyes are stuck......:dr


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Must be pretty funny to look at your humi one day and realise your better stocked than your local B&M. wtg Mo! sorry about your selectos mr c, at least it was only machine made i suppose, but that would have kind of ruled out draw pokering it.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

poker said:


> when your collection looks like this....
> 
> :r


all i have to say is daaaamn.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Not that cool. They are all empty.

That damn Mo.


----------

